# New



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey everyone, love this site. Hope to learn a lot from everyone!

Brandon


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome drbrandon73! I take it you have been lurking and decided to get caught up in our madness.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

There's a doctor in the house!  Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Hi Brandon and welcome!

From Ogden, huh?

Do you know Webby (LeAnn)?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome drbrandon73


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome - now we have 2 doctors in the house! HOpe we dont have an emergencey...or hope we do???? not too sure.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Brandon, okay, you made a welcome posting, that means you're officially hooked for life, bwhuahahahaha...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey hope you have a good time.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome good Doctor to the Forum


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome drbrandon73! There are lots of nice and helpful ghouls and goblins here! Hope you enjoy it! :>


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Drbrandon73! Glad to see you feeling your way around the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Doc!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the site


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Doc!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome spread the diseas


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome Drbrandon - enjoy yourself here. There's a lot of great (and very helpful) folks here with some amazing amounts of talent.


----------



## sistercism (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello fellow Ogdener. I just joined here also. Hope to learn some new tricks and maybe share a few. Good times.
-Amy


----------

